# Booting FreeBSD 8.3 and cvsup fails with no servers



## cliedoincognito (Jul 13, 2015)

tThe last upgrade was the FreeBSD 8.3 and could not mirror or get to the freebsdFreeBSD FTP site. I tried to upgrade but as upgrade failed the ISP failed also now all iI have is a failed Windows computer trying to upgrade.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2015)

CVS has been deprecated for quite some time. Sources are fetched using devel/subversion these days. Besides that, FreeBSD 8.3 has been end-of-life since April 2014 and is not supported any more.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2015)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/CvsIsDeprecated


----------

